# robinhood



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

today i got my first robinhood!! i was shooting from about 30 yards..which i hardly ever shoot from because i have to shoot across my back patio for it to be 30 yards. i have only had my bow since christmas and it is a PSE stinger. thanks to everybody on 2cool for helping me become a better shooter..and a special thanks to txpalerider. im trying to attach pictures but its my first time to. so if it dosent work bear with me.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!! That's some fine shooting!! You are learning well Grasshopper!!


BTW.....now you know what those other 4 dots on the target are for!! :rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

cool, time for a trip to Gander to buy some more arrows. LOL


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

very cool, expensive, but very cool....congrats.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The first one is always cool, congrats!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Good sooting.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats! Now use the other dots! LOL!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Good going. I agree a bit expensive, but once in a while fun none the less. 

I hit my first about a month after gettin my bow at 20, then about 3 months later got one at 30, and quit shooting groups there as well. Then in June I hadn't shot since December and was waiting on the air compressor to charge up for a flat tractor tire had the target and bow in the truck figured what the heck might as well shoot a few at 40yds. Third shot resulted in a resounding crack and sure enough not shooting groups at 40 now either. LOL 


Keep up the good shooting 

LAter,
SR


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. Like stated before, expensive but cool. I have yet to robinhood but then again i practice with my broadheads and got really ****** when i kept slicing my fletchings with the razors. So I now shot at different dots.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Very Nice, Very Nice....Now move the target out by 10yds. I only shoot one arrow per dot or at a time at the vitals target. Too much money to have that kinda braggin right while I am payin for the arrows.


----------

